# Trail #2 behind the new property between Royal Blue and Brimstone



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool vid!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

nice video geez I would love to have my gade out on those trails, real nice


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are some sweet trails there. Wish there was some like that over here.:34:


----------

